# sinus tract exploration



## koatsj (May 4, 2012)

Under local sedation, my surgeon explored a sinus tract only to find that it communicated with the hip joint so he decided to refer her back to her orthopedic surgeon as she is status post prosthetic hip. I can't find a CPT code for the exploration. Help


----------



## ewinnacott (May 9, 2012)

From what I can find it looks like a 31231 would be the code to use since it was a straight exploration and he did not remove anything


----------



## koatsj (May 9, 2012)

31231 is nasal endoscopy. My surgeon explored a sinus tract in the hip.


----------



## Lujanwj (May 9, 2012)

For exploration you can sometimes get away with as musculoskeletal tumor/mass code with a -52 but in this case it won't work since Dr knows it's a sinus tract from the get go.  Unfortunately, I'd suggest 27299 depending on the what was done(opening it up and "digging" around).  Might just be an part of the E/M if he just pocked around.  

31231 won't work as it's not through a scope (or at least not mentioned) and not the correct anatomical site.  If the dr did use a scope, you wouldn't bill for the type of scope used but rather the site he used the scope on.  Still an unlisted if a scope was used, 27299.


----------



## koatsj (May 10, 2012)

That is what I was afraid of...I hate using unlisted codes.  Thanks for your help!


----------

